
Spacecraft Saw ULF Radio Emissions over Haiti before January Quake - J3L2404
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/26114/
======
streety
If this approach has promise it seems a shame that the mission ended
yesterday, just two days after this paper was released. <http://demeter.cnrs-
orleans.fr/dmt/index.html>

The next step must be to investigate whether any similar correlations have
been observed. There have been plenty of major earthquakes over the past year
alone. The satellite isn't going to have robust data on all of them but I
would imagine that over the past 6 years they've been 'lucky' enough to
collect decent data on at least a few more major earthquakes.

~~~
hugh3
I think the really important question, sidestepped in the article, is how many
false positives there are. It's not much good noting that RF buildups precede
earthquakes if 99% of RF buildups aren't followed by earthquakes.

~~~
marze
From the article:

"It may well be that the crust generates more low frequency waves in the build
up to an earthquake but there may be other mechanisms that produce a similar
signal but are not linked to quakes."

------
johnrdavisjr
I actually attended the Dayton Hamvantion this year. They had a HAARP forum,
and I think that this might be interesting for everyone to listen too:
<http://johnrdavisjr.com/feed/NA/HAARP.mp3>

It is very interesting to note that HAARP makes the sky GLOW RED when it is
turned on and it operates at a low frequency to modify the ionosphere. We
discussed this and the hamvention here:
[http://socitpodcast.wordpress.com/2010/05/24/socit-
podcast-0...](http://socitpodcast.wordpress.com/2010/05/24/socit-
podcast-007-dayton-hamvention-follow-up/)

------
pyre

      > Now Michael Athanasiou at the Technical University of Serres in
      > Greece and a few buddies say that DEMETER spotted good of
      > evidence of a change in ultralow frequency radio waves in the
      > ionosphere above Haiti in the run up to the quake. 
    

"... and a few buddies..." ? Is this thing being operated out of a garage?

------
foresterh
I was a little thrown off by "spacecraft". Wasn't it just a satellite? Isn't
there a difference?

~~~
ugh
“Spacecraft” is the catch-all term. Pretty much anything designed by humans to
be in space can be called a spacecraft.

------
gcb
When will wikileak give us californians this sattelite data in real time?

------
sabat
I can't wait for conspiracy nuts to start saying that this is proof that govt
satellites use radio waves to cause earthquakes.

~~~
sabat
I find it sad how quickly people are downvoting comments these days. That was
a perfectly legitimate snarky remark. Don't think it's funny? Don't upvote it.

~~~
blueben
If you're looking for a place to make snarky comments and congratulate
yourself on what a hilarious Internet comedian you are, go to Slashdot or
Digg. That kind of pointless babble isn't supposed to be encouraged here.

PS. Don't act so offended. You just aren't funny.

~~~
sabat
Actually, people here try to be funny all the time -- and not everyone agrees
on what's funny. But we try to keep things civil. I encourage you to be more
civil as well.

~~~
blueben
Saying "that kind of post isn't appropriate here" and "you aren't funny" isn't
civil? Really?

~~~
sabat
Not really civil, no -- considering that those kinds of posts are considered
appropriate, and that I've been around a couple of years longer than your
account shows you've been, and so would more more likely know what's generally
OK here and what's not. "You aren't funny" is just rude -- see PG's extortions
about not saying something here that you wouldn't say in person.

~~~
blueben
I'm going to let your "I've been here longer than you, nyah" comment stand on
its own (lack of) merit.

I am perfectly happy to meet you, the next time I am in your town, and tell
you that your comment was not funny to your face.

